

Show HN: Build real-time web apps with other people... in real-time! - tfb
https://www.loggur.com

======
tfb
Tim here. I figure HN is the best place to post first about Loggur, given that
without HN, I would not have made it this far. I also hope you all see the
usefulness of Loggur as clearly as I do.

Loggur honestly took entirely too long to build, and I can't take any of that
time back now, but I've always felt in my gut since the beginning that this is
one of those cases that requires it to work well from the beginning.
Otherwise, it stands no chance of succeeding.

I imagine many of you will disagree with my approach, so don't hold back. Any
and all constructive criticism is welcome. That's the only way it can improve.

I also apologize for the lack of documentation and how unintuitive it probably
is to most people. After working on it for so long, the primary goal over the
past few months was getting it out the door. As I mention in my first blog
post, the next goal is to help developers see how easy Loggur really is, but I
will of course need feedback to make that happen.

I'm also interested to see how everything holds up under real world load, so
if by some chance this hits the front page and the server buckles, I'll make a
typical technical blog post explaining the ins and outs of what I do to fix
it. The server's only purpose is to act as a RESTful (probably debatable by
many) API using only Node and Redis with Primus + SockJS, nothing else.
Everything else is handled on the client. I also haven't yet really done any
real optimization, as that would probably fall under premature optimization,
so yeah it should be interesting.

Last thing: Please check the "Suggestions" link in the footer to see what all
I'm currently planning on working on. And feel free to add your own.

~~~
zubairq
Zubair of Nemcv here. I tried it. Very nice concept but I quickly got confused
with the UI

~~~
tfb
What do you think could be done to improve the UI? And did you check out the
tutorials?
[https://www.loggur.com/tutorials](https://www.loggur.com/tutorials)

